# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  Antique-Style Maps in Gimp

## Candacis

I tried to transfer Ascension's tutorial "Antique Style Maps in Photoshop" to Gimp and here is what I've come up with. It's not perfect and I guess the example is not the best, but I learned very much about Gimp while I was making this tutorial and maybe someone can use some of the Gimp techniques. I tried to include other techniques from various gimp tutorials here in this forum, especially from RobA. Many thanks to Ascension and him  :Smile: 

Please feel free to comment and critique. I hope it is okay that I tried to remake Ascensions tutorial for Gimp.

----------


## Ascension

Looks good to me.  Remake anything you want, that's what they're there for.

----------


## Jaxilon

Gorgeous map! Very nice job.

----------


## Steel General

Yes, this turned out quite nicely...

Translating Photoshop to GIMP can be bit problematic, but you've done a fine job of it here.

----------


## RobA

Nice results too.  I like the compass rose  :Wink: 

-Rob A>

----------


## Gidde

Sounds like you missed the part at the very beginning of step 4: Grab the select by color tool and click on the black part, and then hit Delete.

Once you've done that, only your land should be non-transparent, and your alpha to selection should work.

----------


## Gidde

Ha, I've missed a piece here and there doing tutorials. Glad you're unstuck  :Smile:

----------


## Zuni

Ah! Thankyousah!

----------


## Breymoor

This is awesome, thanks alot man! This'll be the first digital map I've made, and I hope it'll look good. I'll post a picture when I'm done.

Thanks again!

----------


## JefBT

Thank you for this tutorial, that's a nice style. I still need a lot of pratice with it, but here is my first try.

----------


## WhatTheBlazes

That's pretty rad. I reckon if you made the colours of the states a bit less opaque, the effect would fit the style a bit more!

----------


## JefBT

Thank you for the advice WhatTheBlazes, I'll do that in my next pratice.

----------


## Zaelkonan

Great tutorial! I appreciate the detail you put into how to make the text effects. Definitely worth a day's work. I ran out of space for the scale and compass.



Thanks!

----------


## JefBT

Very nice Zaelkonan, and the mountains fit very well with this style.

----------


## Anbairui

Hmm, I'm having trouble with adding mountains.  I have Gimp 2.8.  What am I supposed to do if I can't find the "fade out" box?  I don't think this is in 2.8, but I am very new to this program.  It seems like it should look like the lines are just fading away, but mine are still constant after adjusting the fade settings.  I'm just doing a random map to try different strategies.

----------


## jddf000

In the instructions, you mention you used brushes off of DeviantArt, and then refer specifically to 'the second brush of these', but there does not appear to actually be a link there. Would you perhaps have the link somewhere, or am I just incapable of using the link correctly?

----------


## dworldjumper

I Love this tutorial...I have recommended to at least one person and I have a Meetup on Meetup.com...and I will post a link to this tutorial so everyone can benefit from this thanks. The only real problem I see with this tutorial is the need to keep up with the changes in Gimp that affect your tutorial and adjust accordingly...to keep your tutorial relevant for the program. Thanks again great work you did Candacis

----------


## Onilyn

This is my first completed map using Gimp, my second attempt using this tutorial. Computer crashed three-quarters of the way through the first one - and I forgot to save. There are several things I still need to work on and there are a couple of parts I know I missed. Thank you very much for the tutorials, I definitely appreciate it. There isn't a compass Rose, because I haven't figured out how to make one. The mountains are from Deviant Art.

----------


## Chick

Try this for a poor man's compass rose  :Smile:  
http://www.dafont.com/pr-compass-rose.font

----------


## Onilyn

Thank you! Those will work great!

----------


## kaoschosen

This was super useful, it took two days to get the result I wanted but it was really worth it in the end. It ended up being very useful for learning more about GIMP as well! 
Heres my finished piece if anyone is interested. I didn't use the colour section of this as I wanted a more tradtional feel I guess.

----------


## johnvanvliet

kaoschosen

keep in mind that guides from 2011 are for a very old version of The Gimp ( gimp 2.2 / 2.4  )

the current is 2.8.14 and 3.0 should be released next year 

A lot of the old guides can not be used for the current gimp 

a lot of things changed a few years ago in in 2.6 then even more things changed in 2.8 
and EVEN more will be changing in 3.0

----------


## Germaster99

Hey, could I please have a link to the grunge brushes you used the link in the pdf doesn't work for me.

----------


## JacksonCash

> Hey, could I please have a link to the grunge brushes you used the link in the pdf doesn't work for me.


I've got the same issue, i don't have the Fade out option (GIMP 2. :Cool: , and that link doesn't work. I've not found another brush that makes mountains i'm happy with, so I may end up trying to find an older version of gimp.

----------

